# Post a current pic of your tank!



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

go for it


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> go for it


You first!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

damn it i was waxing the car last night and forgot to snap one. you go first


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^very nice!

i got un-lazy..your turn JT! 

sorry they are a little dark


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ug, I haven't been kidding when I say my tank is a mess....


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I guess this will serve as my motivation to fix this mess....

Here is the skimmer that is unplugged as I haven't emptied the cup..... (also note the rusted glavanized steel strap!)



And here is my sad, sad, tank....



Im going to cry in my beer now... So ashamed


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

It can be rebuilt....we have the power....lol actually looks like a nice clean up will do it good!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> It can be rebuilt....we have the power....lol actually looks like a nice clean up will do it good!


everything on the left that looks like coral is actually hydroids... They are going to take me weeks, maybe months to deal with. And the coraline on the starfire is going to be a pain to work with.

I am waiting on my powerheads. Once I have those, I will start the rebuild....


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> ^very nice!


Thanks!! Just cleaned it two nights ago

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

Here goes, I know there are some sick tanks hiding in the closet


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

fiftyfive said:


> Here goes, I know there are some sick tanks hiding in the closet


Damn I like your style!

~Tony


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

if you look closely, theres another tank besides that tank DUN DUN DUNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

TypeZERO said:


> if you look closely, theres another tank besides that tank DUN DUN DUNNNNN!!!!!


If u look even closer there is a tank on each side of this 1 dun dun dun


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^I'm so dropping by when i go see emilio in ottawa..


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Jon,

Just cover the hydroids in epo putty or d+d epoxy. Still takes a while but its a start, and if you epoxy corals over it its a win win!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Flexin might recognize this. My dirty dirty tank:










I should change phosban shouldn't I. LOL.


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> ^I'm so dropping by when i go see emilio in ottawa..


Sure, let me know. I could use some RR frags when you come ahhahaha


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Jon if you think that's bad, I think mine is worse. Bayinaung, you ain't seen nothin' yet. I'll post in here once my war with hair algae is won. 

<EDIT> Anybody wanna sign up on the forum with the user name "56" so we can have a consecutive numerical trifecta???


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

lol 57. 

the camera seems to have pulled up the coraline algae on the back of the tank. In person it isn't as distracting to me as it is in the picture. 

Post your hair algae tank so I could feel better about mine LMAO


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A close-up of a typical rock in my tank. the whole tank looks like this. I've since done some major cleaning, installed a phosban reactor and an algae scrubber. Hoping for the best.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Quick cell phone shot for ya!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

50seven said:


> A close-up of a typical rock in my tank. the whole tank looks like this. I've since done some major cleaning, installed a phosban reactor and an algae scrubber. Hoping for the best.


I showed my lawnmower blenny this pic, he wants a job site transfer lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

TypeZERO said:


> I showed my lawnmower blenny this pic, he wants a job site transfer lol


lawnmower blenny eats hair algae?

nice rockwork typezero. you have an almost bonsai tree look there


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

50seven said:


> A close-up of a typical rock in my tank. the whole tank looks like this. I've since done some major cleaning, installed a phosban reactor and an algae scrubber. Hoping for the best.


Hey 57, how long have you had phosban installed in there? I'm just curious as to how long it'll take to be rid of hair algae. I don't have hair. mine's just regular green algae and it comes off pretty easily, except those between polyps on zoas. I'm just waiting to transfer them to the bigger tank with the skimmer on there and it should take care of that.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

30 mins today, and I have 1/6th of the front pane of glass spotless...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Bayinaung said:


> Hey 57, how long have you had phosban installed in there? I'm just curious as to how long it'll take to be rid of hair algae. I don't have hair. mine's just regular green algae and it comes off pretty easily, except those between polyps on zoas. I'm just waiting to transfer them to the bigger tank with the skimmer on there and it should take care of that.


No idea for sure, but from what I've read, it can take a few weeks to see results.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

cool. hope yours goes away soon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2286_zps080ba929.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2284_zps3623a011.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Picked up this tank, glass lid and stand " kit" this weekend. It's a Marineland kit that until recently I didn't know this size tank existed. 30 x 18 x 24.
30" is a bit of an odd size but I still have a few lighting options.
( don't mind the window placement, the tank is just sitting there.)
It's very ' cube like' .
I plan on running an AquaC Ramora and a Phosban 150.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's my 25 gallon sps tank. Its a bit of a mess currently...










And my favorite new addition..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

^ that tank looks much better in person


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2286_zps080ba929.jpg.html]
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2284_zps3623a011.jpg.html]


Your tank is looking amazing Greg


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Yesterday water change..


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a cute dwarf angel sig. and isn't that a butterfly Tristan? Don't these fishes pick on corals or anemones?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> That's a cute dwarf angel sig. and isn't that a butterfly Tristan? Don't these fishes pick on corals or anemones?


Both may pick on corals. Mine is a Regal Angel

Juvenile










Beginning to Change










Adult


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sexy fish tristan!!!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Tristan said:


> Here's my 25 gallon sps tank. Its a bit of a mess currently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wavebox in a 25G, RESPECT!


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful tanks, live the regal angel. Had a adult 1, such vibrant colors.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a quick pic of mine, lots of xenia at the moment


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Both may pick on corals. Mine is a Regal Angel


sure are cute. how do you keep them away from corals? I'd love to keep butterflies. but they'd be onto corals.


----------

